# Recipedb - Bosuns Best Bitter



## AndrewQLD (10/2/08)

Bosuns Best Bitter  Ale - English Best (Special) Bitter  All Grain               6 Votes        Brewer's Notes Mash in @ 67c for 60 minutes, boil for 60 minutes. Great EKG flavour and aroma. 2nd Place Bathurst show 2005 and third place ANAWBS 2005   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.5 kg BB Ale Malt    0.4 kg Weyermann Caramunich II    0.2 kg BB Wheat Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      70 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 60mins)    20 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 15mins)    20 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     1000 ml White Labs WLP007 - Dry English Ale       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.049 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 44.8 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 4.81%   Colour 18 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## stevepreece (26/5/10)

Brewed this one as a friend and good lady were coming round for dinner, he was pining for a english bitter, having just returned from enjoying them for the last 2 1/2 years.

Varied from recipe a little.
I no chilled overnight and then fermented at 18 degrees for 5 dyas and then had to turn on the heat belt (got a tad chilly here) so then did next 5 days at 22 ish. 
didn't second ferment and went straight to keg. ITs sitting there with 30g of hops in a bag.
Flavour is great, i really like the extra kick the kegged hops is giving, and its got an almost creamy texture.

My friend was a very happy chappie when he left.
Another plus was his partners response. She, not being a beer drinker, really liked it.

This being only my 4th All grain, it will be brewed again and will be the basis for my tinkering.

Cheers


----------



## PhilA (5/6/10)

Hi AndrewQLD
Like you know I brewed this Bosum Bitter to your recipe and came out very nice I think I'll be doing this one again 
Cheers Phil :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (5/6/10)

I'm interested in at least reading the recipe but link seems to be broken.


----------



## stevepreece (5/6/10)

try this

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&recipe=145


----------



## manticle (5/6/10)

Cheers mate. That works.

Nice simple recipe Andrew.


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/6/10)

PhilWA said:


> Hi AndrewQLD
> Like you know I brewed this Bosum Bitter to your recipe and came out very nice I think I'll be doing this one again
> Cheers Phil :icon_cheers:



Thanks Phil, it's been a while since I brewed this one and the weather is good for a Bitter so I might get one going this week, I will be trying the 1469 yeast for a change.



manticle said:


> Cheers mate. That works.
> 
> Nice simple recipe Andrew.



Sorry about that Manticle, I've fixed the link.


Andrew


----------



## PhilA (6/6/10)

Hi AndrewQLD
Where are you getting your 1469 from I've been keeping an eye out for it ?
Cheers Phil


----------



## felten (6/6/10)

If you can't find someone to share a sample then try http://www.gryphonbrewing.com.au/store/pro...products_id=401 it's supposed to be the same strain according to these forums.


----------



## PhilA (8/6/10)

Thank's for that felten I'll look it up soon 
Cheers Phil


----------



## juzz1981 (25/10/10)

Since I have an abundance of Wyeast 1056, could this be a good sub... attenuation looks pretty similar?


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/10/10)

Yes 1056 will be fine, used it several times myself with this beer.


----------



## JulieRush (14/7/11)

gave this one a go but scaled to around 11 litres to fit my BIAB stovetop with 19l stockpot.

I used Maris Otter in place of the BB Ale malt and trusty US-05 instead of the WLP007. Not *really* sure how much of a departure from the recipe that is in terms of taste, but this will definately be one I'm doing again!

I was always a fan of Ruddles County ale back in the UK and the good old interwebs told me they use Maris Otter so I've been looking for an excuse to brew with it.

It's very young at the moment (only bottled Saturday arvo) but it's absolutely fantastic. I don't rate the chances of it lasting the rest of the month.

It could probably take a little more hops but I'm still a noob in terms of exaplaining what I'm tasting so my apologies for "omg it tastes awesome" because that doesn't help describe it very well!!


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/7/11)

Thanks Darren glad you like it, when I first made this beer MO malt was not available in Australia, or at least impossible to find. I use MO for this recipe now though and it works well giving the malt profile a bit of a boost.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## felon (27/8/11)

Gave this one a go the other week. After 2 weeks in the keg it has mellowed into a great beer. I have never been a huge fan of the UK style beers but I am really enjoying this one. :icon_cheers:


----------



## pk.sax (26/1/12)

Help!!

OK, measured first runnings gravity = 1065
Second runnings would be 1025
Third 1017

All taken under white LED light (sun gone down hey....)

Anyway, what looked like a pre-boil of 38-40L is on the boil now, measured final into kettle @ 1039-1040.

Looks like I've extracted way too much! Its a PITA doing without a proper HLT as my stuffups cause me to not be able to fix an efficiency.

Now, questionis this:

I was planning on a 60g addition of 4.3% EKG @ 45 min and 30g @ 0 min and into the cube.

I am now likely to way overshoot my volume, so, 

-- just had a little boilover in my keggle, on a 23L batch!!! --

so, can I use some challenger to compensate for the bittering/flavour?
Anybody care to hazard a guess as I've only tried to make very simple recipes so far.

I also have on hand, cascade, amarillo and a full packet of Fuggles flowers.


----------

